# مطلوب نسخة الكترونية للكود المصري لتصميم محطات تنقية مياه الشرب والصرف ومحطات الرفع



## احمد محمد هشام (18 مارس 2010)

مطلوب نسخة الكترونية للكود المصري لتصميم محطات تنقية مياه الشرب والصرف ومحطات الرفع 

أتمني أنها تكون موجودة عند أي أحد من الاعضاء الكرام 

فاذا كانت موجودة ياريت يرفعها علي اي سيرفر ويعطينا الرابط ...

بانتظار الرابط


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (19 مارس 2010)

*انتظرت الكثير من الوقت*

انتظرت وقتا كثيرا ولكن أحدا لم يحرك ساكنا 

هذه هي الروابط مع الشكر 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/66915988...f37/___98.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/66916529...a1/____98.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/66917315...9e/____98.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/66918195...bae/___97.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/66918778...62f/___97.html*


----------



## حتة مهندس (17 يوليو 2010)

والهي ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك


----------



## s.sakr (17 يونيو 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 أبريل 2014)

thanks


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (27 يوليو 2019)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## safa aldin (7 أبريل 2020)

بارك الله فيك


----------

